# Drip Tips for RM2



## Rotten_Bunny (16/1/15)

I have been scouring the net this evening and have seen plenty of drip tips for RM2 anyone know who stocks them on our side of the big blue ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## huffnpuff (16/1/15)

Any standard 510 will do


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> I have been scouring the net this evening and have seen plenty of drip tips for RM2 anyone know who stocks them on our side of the big blue ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !





huffnpuff said:


> Any standard 510 will do


Jip any one of the ones you have will work.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (17/1/15)

Aaaahhhaahahahahahahaha ok sorry guys, thanks 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Andre (17/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Aaaahhhaahahahahahahaha ok sorry guys, thanks
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


And I have included a titanium drip tip for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (17/1/15)

Andre said:


> And I have included a titanium drip tip for you.


GASP !!  Thank you Andre

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## LandyMan (18/1/15)

I am not allowed to respond

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (18/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I am not allowed to respond


You just have

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (18/1/15)

Andre said:


> You just have


Yes, but within guidelines

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (18/1/15)

Ok ! Whats going on? 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Andre (18/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Ok ! Whats going on?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Nothing serious, just some stock incoming - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-escape-new-products-coming-soon.t8208/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (18/1/15)

The Vaping Illuminati !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (18/1/15)

Andre said:


> Nothing serious, just some stock incoming - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-escape-new-products-coming-soon.t8208/


Had a good smile at the "Nothing serious"  Like in school when you just hit the cricket ball through the bathroom window for the 3rd time that holiday, dad coming around the corner, cricket bat midway being flung into a bush, and everyone piping up in unison: "NIKS PA!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (18/1/15)

Seriously 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------

